# Calvin 1509-2009



## RoderickE (Mar 14, 2009)

With the 500 year commemoration of Calvin coming up in July, I have been trying to spread the news. I really think Reformed theology is making a come back. People are getting tired of the ear & heart candy of McLaren, McKnight, & Bell types.

Support the cause!
*TKC Media Gallery*


----------



## Jim-Bob (Mar 16, 2009)

Time magazine calls the New Calvinism one of the top 10 trends of the year...the NY Times notes the Calvinist impact on economic thought...we're cutting edge again!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 16, 2009)

After 500 years we're finally getting press. Fire our P.R. spokesmen.


----------



## RoderickE (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ligonier Live Webcast 2009 Conference*



Jim-Bob said:


> Time magazine calls the New Calvinism one of the top 10 trends of the year...the NY Times notes the Calvinist impact on economic thought...we're cutting edge again!



Dunno about the "new calvinism" -- sounds a bit hokey.

I encourage everyone to catch some of the FREE webcast of Ligonier ministry conference.

Live Webcast of the 2009 National Conference

The biggest event of the year for Ligonier Ministries is just around the corner. We are excited to once again be able to offer a free, live webcast of the conference, available in both English and Spanish. See below for details.

While there is nothing quite like being able to attend the conference in person, the live webcast is a helpful way to serve those unable to travel or those living overseas. In the past, we've had up to 22,000 people around the world sharing the experience through the webcast. This ministry outreach helps fulfill our desire to "awaken as many people as possible to the holiness of God by proclaiming, teaching, and defending His holiness in all its fullness." Spread the word and enjoy.

Click here for more details


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 17, 2009)

RoderickE said:


> Jim-Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Time magazine calls the New Calvinism one of the top 10 trends of the year...the NY Times notes the Calvinist impact on economic thought...we're cutting edge again!
> ...



Hey Thanks so much for the webcast link,This is great and it begins Thursday!!


----------



## RoderickE (Mar 19, 2009)

*No Neo-Calvs*



Jesus is my friend said:


> RoderickE said:
> 
> 
> > I encourage everyone to catch some of the FREE webcast of Ligonier ministry conference.
> ...



No problem -- it looks like it is going to be a great one. Pass it on! The more REAL Calvinistic Christians (not the neo-calvs) influencing things the better.


----------

